
Audi will replace the TT with an electric sports car - melenaboija
https://www.topgear.com/car-news/electric/audi-will-replace-tt-electric-sports-car
======
Zanni
I _just_ traded in my 2013 Audi TTS for a Tesla Model 3 Performance on
Thursday. I would have given serious consideration to an all-electric TT (if
it were actually available now and not vaguely promised for a few years from
now). I much prefer the TT's form factor, hatchback, front bucket seats,
steering wheel and rear visibility. It's just a better looking car that's more
fun and more comfortable to drive. On the other hand, the Tesla has usable
rear seats, keyless entry, a far superior entertainment system, so much less
cabin noise that making a phone call is a reasonable idea, doesn't need gas
(premium for the TTS), doesn't need oil changes, and accelerates _faster_.

------
afinlayson
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE call it the ET!

